# Going to have to save a bit longer! New Bike!



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I had my heart set on a Planet X TT bike as my treat for the year but after seeing this i've changed my mind!!!

http://www.matrix-cycles.co.uk/bike-products/Matrix-Triathlon-Frames/Matrix-F18-804.html










:doublesho:doublesho

I am totally in love with that!!!

And yes thats 2 grand for the frame and forks!!!:doublesho:doublesho:thumb::thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

was going to say think some one has put too many numbers in the price. stunning erm.... 50% of a bike though.

cant wait to get back on mine and dirty


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

alan hanson said:


> was going to say think some one has put too many numbers in the price. stunning erm.... 50% of a bike though.
> 
> cant wait to get back on mine and dirty


Yep I used the 'build a bike' option and got to £4500 for a basic build!!:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice..but a bit steep.. I'd still have the Planet X TBH with a good spec and lots of cash left over. 
Saying that I quite fancy a Storck Scenario next. Stunning bike :argie:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Planet X are good bikes but I really fancy these...

www.velocite-bikes.co.uk New over here but absolutely stunning!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

RedCloudMC said:


> Planet X are good bikes but I really fancy these...
> 
> www.velocite-bikes.co.uk New over here but absolutely stunning!


Nice but no TT bike


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

eddie bullit said:


> Nice..but a bit steep.. I'd still have the Planet X TBH with a good spec and lots of cash left over.
> Saying that I quite fancy a Storck Scenario next. Stunning bike :argie:


NOw the Aero 2 is nice but it's £6500 for tyhe frame set which is DI2 capable so you'd be looking at ~£10k for a proper build:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> Nice but no TT bike


One is coming in the summer apparently as I asked them the same question.

However I'm demoing the Velocite Helios Aero in the mean time as it's a do it all bike...aero frame with normal road bike stiffness. I'll let you know how I get on.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

RedCloudMC said:


> One is coming in the summer apparently as I asked them the same question.
> 
> However I'm demoing the Velocite Helios Aero in the mean time as it's a do it all bike...aero frame with normal road bike stiffness. I'll let you know how I get on.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Coolio. I already have 2 road bikes though so there is no way I would get another past SWMBO unless it was 'different' from the others:thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> Coolio. I already have 2 road bikes though so there is no way I would get another past SWMBO unless it was 'different' from the others:thumb:


You know the the saying....the perfect number of bikes for any cyclist is what you have plus one!
:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

RedCloudMC said:


> You know the the saying....the perfect number of bikes for any cyclist is what you have plus one!
> :thumb:


Oh I'm fully aware of the n+1 rule but there is a limit to what you can get away with!

I managed to hide the 2nd road bike from SWMBO for around 4 months befroe she spotted my other bike hanging in the garage at home while I was away at work and mentioned i'd been for a ride! 'HOw'd you do that then?' she says 'Busted!!'

Lol

At least with a Triathlon bike I can say it's a bike propelry designed for Tri's and not just another road bike


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello

My dad loves his bikes and has far too many however he does more miles on his bikes than most of us in a car, he rode the milk race and in his day was very good (he still is to be honest)

His last bike a colnago carbon frame and campag carbon groupset with a forget what wheels they were but super super light comes in around £5k

He's always looking at new ones though.

When I lived at 'home' my brother and I also in the cycling club had bikes and we generally had a hack iron (Sunday club run bike) and then a best bike (time trials or nice day bike)


We joking say to my dad when he buys a new one.....oh is that the fine weather but slight chance of rain bike........or the sunny day but maybe some wind bike....


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

A210 AMG said:


> Hello
> 
> My dad loves his bikes and has far too many however he does more miles on his bikes than most of us in a car, he rode the milk race and in his day was very good (he still is to be honest)
> 
> ...


Well i'm getting there. I have a off road bike, a winter/bad weather bike and a summer/good weather bike.

Next will be a Triathlon/TT bike.

And obviously I have bombproof winter wheels, race wheels, turbo trainer wheels and spare wheels for those morning commutes when you get the bike with a flat tyre!!:wall:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

RedCloudMC said:


> You know the the saying....the perfect number of bikes for any cyclist is what you have plus one!
> :thumb:


Or in Dubnuts case + 2


----------



## Porks (Dec 31, 2011)

Chunks you get everywhere


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

:doublesho


Porks said:


> Chunks you get everywhere


Yep:thumb::thumb::wave::wave:


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

The Planet X Exocet bike is a really superb machine, and pretty phenomenal value. If the fit works for you then it´s pretty tough to beat at just over 2k.

That bike you posted looks pretty, but does it have any wind tunnel/CFD pedigree?

By the way I fully agree with the n+1 bike philosophy. Me and the wife have reached an uneasy truce on this subject, I dont´t mention the new handbags/shoes/coats, she doesn´t mention the cyclocross/TT/classic Columbus steel/lightweight Jan Ullrich/flatbar hybrid/trekking bike additions to my stable....


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.howies.co.uk/mens/products-1/t-shirts/this-one-french-blue-1.html

Enough said!

Chris


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Barchettaman said:


> The Planet X Exocet bike is a really superb machine, and pretty phenomenal value. If the fit works for you then it´s pretty tough to beat at just over 2k.
> 
> That bike you posted looks pretty, but does it have any wind tunnel/CFD pedigree?
> 
> By the way I fully agree with the n+1 bike philosophy. Me and the wife have reached an uneasy truce on this subject, I dont´t mention the new handbags/shoes/coats, she doesn´t mention the cyclocross/TT/classic Columbus steel/lightweight Jan Ullrich/flatbar hybrid/trekking bike additions to my stable....


Probably not but does the PX? Never seen any?


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

As far as I understand it the PX guys do extensive CFD analysis and low speed wind tunnel testing, and then offset the costs by making the carbon mould available to other companies direct from the Chinese manufacturer.
If you're interested I can hunt a bit deeper and see if I can find specific numbers etc.
Bottom line, it's a quick frame.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


> I had my heart set on a Planet X TT bike as my treat for the year but after seeing this i've changed my mind!!!


Pah if the roads round here get any worse you'd be better off with one of these

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/PBOOC456X9/on_one_carbon_456_x9_complete_bike


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

S63 said:


> Or in Dubnuts case + 2


Yup J its a sad fact, have another one on the way next week, its getting a bit Crowded.

Chunks having a TT bike is just that extra step, its an itch you just have to scratch!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

andy monty said:


> Pah if the roads round here get any worse you'd be better off with one of these
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/PBOOC456X9/on_one_carbon_456_x9_complete_bike


Nah prefer the road bikes! Got a Hardtail in the shed that other than the odd oil to stop the drivetrain getting rusty never sees the light of day!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Yup J its a sad fact, have another one on the way next week, its getting a bit Crowded.
> 
> Chunks having a TT bike is just that extra step, its an itch you just have to scratch!!!!!!:thumb:


That it is and nowSWMBO is back in work again the saving can be commenced again:thumb:


----------

